# refactoring: java applikation fürs web



## korsdal (24. Feb 2006)

hallo zusammen,
hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar grundlegende tipps geben:

kurze beschreibung der situation:
ich habe eine art musik-shop als java-application(j2se) geschrieben.

- verschiedene frontends(swing): musikauswahl(a la itunes), player, warenkorb...
- backend ist eine mysql-db (mittels jdbc) und ein ftp-server(für die musik)
- keine beans
- aber alles konsequent mit mvc-konzept realisiert. 

die anwendung läuft auf ca. drei clients in einem netzwerk.

zu dem shop gehört auch ein externer player, der die musik aus dem pool abspielt
und mittels mysql(einfach wert in zelle gesetzt) alle anderen clients wissen lässt, welches lied
gerade auf dem externen player läuft. bildschirmschoner der ruhenden clients zeigt das dann nämlich an.


nun hab ich mir gedacht, dass man das alles ja auch gut online verfügbar machen könnte.

*1. idee: einfach las applet laden lassen.*
   bin ich aber von weg, da zu langsam, unsicher(externer db-zugriff,etc).
   ich habs hingekriegt, applet wird geladen, alles lief wunderbar.
   allerdings wird die gesamte interne logik, controller und auch alle sicherheitsrelavanten daten auf den client geladen.
   das ist schlecht, hab ich mir gedacht.

*2.idee: applet nur als frontend,* jsp als controller und den rest auf dem server ausführen(backend-zugriff, etc):
           dazu ein paar fragen:
    - ist eine kommunikation zwischen applet als front-end und jsp als middleware überhaupt möglich?
      jsp müsste ja auf ergeignisse aus dem applet reagieren und das applet widerum auf ein notify() von jsp,
      wenn frontend aktualisiert werden soll.
     - ist das so praktisch lösbar und vor allem sinnvoll ?


*3. idee:  jsp und jar:*
     - ich verzichte auf das applet und realisiere das frontend mit jsp
     - würd ich ungern machen, denn der aufwand wäre schon recht groß.


was für vorschlage und ideen habt ihr so?
vielleicht bin ich ja auch völlig auf dem holzweg, man weiß es nicht!


vielen dank schonma und grüße von
tim


----------



## padde479 (24. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde das an Deiner Stelle mit JavaServer Pages und Servlets realisieren. Die JSP ist für die Anzeige zuständig und mit den Servlet-Klassen erledigst Du die Geschäftslogik.

MfG
Padde


----------



## korsdal (24. Feb 2006)

hallo, 
schönen dank für die antwort.

ich wollt die bestehende logik gerne beibehalten, da ich ungern zwei versionen 
des programms pflegen möchte. 

meine *2.idee* begeistert mich momentan am meisten.
vielleicht kann mir jmd meine fragen dazu kompetent beantworten ?

vielen dank sagt
tim


----------



## busch-d (1. Mrz 2006)

Ich würde die Logik als MBean in ein MBeanServer laden (JMX), und dann einen WebService bereitstellen, mit dem man mittels beliebigen Clients darauf zugreifen kann. Zb. Applet; Servlet...


----------

